
App Store Lessons: the tao of running contests  - jasonlbaptiste
http://arstechnica.com/apple/guides/2009/02/app-store-lessons-the-tao-of-running-contests.ars
======
Tangurena
Most likely, Apple doesn't want to get involved in the legality of contests.
You may notice that most drawings/contests/sweepstakes say "void in Quebec."

[http://contests.about.com/od/sweepstakes101/f/VoidinQuebec.h...](http://contests.about.com/od/sweepstakes101/f/VoidinQuebec.htm)

